# Intelligenter Hintergrundübertragungsdienst - nutzen um zu spionieren?



## DerKoenig (4. September 2013)

Moin Leute,

ich weiß, dass der intelligente Hintergrundübertragungsdienst dafür da ist, Windows Update Files herunterzuladen, mit der Bandbreite, die vom User momentan nicht benötigt wird. Ist mir alles klar 

Allerdings steht in den Beschreibungen immer drin, dass Programme wie Windows Update und Microsoft Live irgendwas nicht mehr richtig funktionieren, wenn man diesen Dienst deaktiviert. Die Sätze sind immer so formuliert, als wenn da noch andere Programme sind oder sein können, die diesen Dienst ausnutzen.

Deshalb meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit eigener Software (selbstentwickelt, koz Produkte) diesen Dienst auszunutzen? Ich habe ihn vorsichtshalber mal deaktiviert. Meine Updates kann ich schließlich auch manuell durchführen.

Gruß
und danke wie immer!
Euer König


----------



## sheel (4. September 2013)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa363160(v=vs.85).aspx
Siehe vA. auch das Inhaltsverzeichnis links.


----------

